# Axle spline count



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

Is there a way to know the spline count on a 8.2 BOP without opening up the rear end?
The axle is stamped WB
I have heard that they came with both 27 and 28 spline axles.
Any help?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

my money is on 28 for your 2.56 diff
do you need a good axle shaft ?

Scott


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> my money is on 28 for your 2.56 diff
> do you need a good axle shaft ?
> 
> Scott


I’m changing gears and adding posi
Just wanted to be sure I order the correct ones 
Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh

I have sweet 336 GM 8.2 gears and real nice pair of the GM
HD axles from a 69 4 pinion posi also no posi carriers


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

I have '71 8.2 BOP XB 2.56 Safe-T-Track - 32 Spline Axles. 

I wanted to go Stock Carrier Upgrade but my Differential Guy didn't want to rebuild the Cones - so I took a different approach. 

There are a number of good Posi Limited-Slip Eaton Style Differential manufactures out there.

After researching I chose Yukon Dura Grip and Yukon 3.36 Gears. (Motive Gear was super close 2nd choice.) 

The entire Package was just shy $ 7 Bills and included USA Standard Gear Installation Kit. 

Randy


----------

